
A happy ending for Seattle’s Bop Street Records: a nonprofit buys the collection - wallflower
https://www.seattletimes.com/entertainment/music/a-happy-ending-for-seattles-bop-street-records-a-nonprofit-buys-up-the-entire-collection/
======
bergstromm466
> In a phone interview confirming the sale, Kahle said the goal of his
> organization is “to build the Library of Alexandria for the digital age,”
> referring to the library in ancient Egypt that famously burned down.

> Kahle has a particular interest in obscure recordings, he said. “High school
> marching bands, soundtracks for foreign movies you’ve never heard of — those
> are just treasures.”

Love Kahle

------
TedDoesntTalk
If the purchaser, the Internet Archive, digitizes the entire collection, do
they have the legal right to stream the content to the world without paying
royalties?

~~~
SethTro
They've been digitalizing media and only streaming it when it's outside of
copyright. This means many 2050+ for recent music but ~1970s music and earlier
is fair game.

~~~
mgbennet
Copyright for sound recordings is pretty complicated in the US. Recordings
from before 1972 were protected by a variety of state level laws, so even
recordings that should be in the public domain, like ones from before 1924,
weren't guaranteed to be so until the 2018 Music Modernization Act[1], and
even so have a 3 year grace period from when that was enacted. It gets even
more confusing for recordings from 1924-1978, when rights holders had to file
for copyright and then file for extensions, AND the law has changed numerous
times for different dates within that range.[2] So no, it's not really fair to
say that 1970's and earlier music is fair game.

[1] [https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/09/new-music-
modernizatio...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/09/new-music-
modernization-act-has-major-fix-older-recordings-will-belong-public)

[2] [http://www.publicdomainsherpa.com/public-domain-sound-
record...](http://www.publicdomainsherpa.com/public-domain-sound-
recordings.html)

------
malandrew
There's a Hendrix record they had that I was interested in buying. If someone
has a contact there, please let me know in a reply.

~~~
edoceo
I can put a note in their mail slot, I live biking distance.

~~~
malandrew
I'm about the same distance, but thanks for the offer.

